# Some customers are unbelievable?



## Uber_JB

Hey everyone,

I've been doing goober in Sydney now for the past two months full-time until I start my new job at Qantas on the 22 of October and was wondering if any of you have come across these types of people? Or how often? I'm up to around 400 trips with a 4.9 rating so I've been doing pretty well other then the few self entitled passengers. I have good comments and always go out of my way to help people. Work the 5am-12pm lunch shift and then the 8pm-11pm shift. Depending how well my pay balance is....

* The ones that stand in the middle of an intersection at peak hour and expect you to pull over for them. Even though you can't stop or pull over any where and you have cops and rangers around you watching, rangers taking a photo of you stopping in a bus stop and sending you the fine. I dont risk a fine or loss of license on these ones and cancel. I feel bad but some people really don't think to stand in a side street or petrol station where it's safe to pull over.

* The people that sit in your backseat like a little princess and tell you how to drive, or say your going too fast even though you're doing 50km in a 60km zone. With the - turn right at a no right turn zone. 

* I had a woman last night get in my car around 30 years old, I said hello, she ignored me and just sat in the back. As we all do we follow the navigator, waze in my case as I find it the best in the city and it updates constantly. She yelled at me, why did I turn when I should of gone that way? It was a 5 minute trip worth $6 to me so I left it and said Im open to your way if you show me? and just continued driving. Upon drop off she gets out, no thanks, slams the door and I realise later I have complaints about the communication could of been better and my car was uncomfortable. Wow. I drive a new Subaru, leather seats, all the extras, manual which I drive easy as I want to keep my license and keep people safe, never an accident in 20 years and want to keep it that way.... And as usual us drivers have to take it and have no counter come back to Uber about these types. 

* People who complain that they are late when you have another passenger added on the pool option. Well why did you sign up to pool? It puzzles me...... 

* Taxi drivers seeing the Uber sign on your car who want to cut you off or don't let you merge into traffic. Great job on that legeslation! Us drivers attracting more unwanted attention from Taxi drivers. 

Upon the past two months I've learnt where to be at certain times and funny enough I know what types of people are going to be where. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Yawnie

just cancel asap if its not a safe pickup area

by safe i mean for your licence and their health

took riders directions.... cant win hahaha


----------



## Uber_JB

Yawnie said:


> just cancel asap if its not a safe pickup area
> 
> by safe i mean for your licence and their health
> 
> took riders directions.... cant win hahaha


Lack of conversation? If you say too much to a woman, you're a creep. If you say not enough you get a complaint.

What do self entitled feminist millenials want these days? Man, since doing this job I've worked out how bad the human race is and what direction we are actually going....

Temperature? Just tell me it's too cold or too hot for you. ????????? I will adjust. Or better still. Use your brain and put the window down. Are the general public not educated enough to think for themselves?


----------



## U8er

Some customers offered me a chewy. Do I have bad breath? I am feeling so offended.


----------



## Uber_JB

U8er said:


> Some customers offered me a chewy. Do I have bad breath? I am feeling so offended.


I had a vegan complain about the leather seats in my car. It's unethical.

Thank god I've only gotta do this Uber full-time shit for another two weeks.

Beat that one.


----------



## U8er

Uber_JB said:


> I had a vegan complain about the leather seats in my car. It's unethical.
> 
> Thank god I've only gotta do this Uber full-time shit for another two weeks.
> 
> Beat that one.


You won. No one has complained about my leather seat so far. Lol


----------



## Hussyboy81

Lucky you mate! finishing in two weeks time going away from all this bullsh**


----------



## Yawnie

waiting for a 1 star later because i cancelled when the guy was waiting in a no stopping zone with no parking except a bus zone near a police station


----------



## Uber_JB

Hussyboy81 said:


> Lucky you mate! finishing in two weeks time going away from all this bullsh**


I'll still do it on the side. Maybe 12 hours a week. That's enough. Until I get the sack or just give up on the human race all together.

Not the 10 hours a day like I am now.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Uber_JB said:


> Lack of conversation? If you say too much to a woman, you're a creep. If you say not enough you get a complaint.
> 
> What do self entitled feminist millenials want these days? Man, since doing this job I've worked out how bad the human race is and what direction we are actually going....
> 
> Temperature? Just tell me it's too cold or too hot for you. ????????? I will adjust. Or better still. Use your brain and put the window down. Are the general public not educated enough to think for themselves?


With your charming personality, I wonder why anyone would give you grief about your conversational skills?

If you're mad about the rise of #Metoo, realize that your post here is the kind of reason it needs to stick around.

If you're worried about us white guys and how the "feminists" treat us, start by actually being a decent guy. It'd go a long way for you and the rest of us.


----------



## Uber_JB

Rushmanyyz said:


> With your charming personality, I wonder why anyone would give you grief about your conversational skills?
> 
> If you're mad about the rise of #Metoo, realize that your post here is the kind of reason it needs to stick around.
> 
> If you're worried about us white guys and how the "feminists" treat us, start by actually being a decent guy. It'd go a long way for you and the rest of us.


LOL nice come back. And I'm not real worried about "Us white guys" just myself mostly. And how would you know if I was white, yellow, black?

And I love the hashtag Metoo you've done there. Sorry to dissapoint you but I don't sexually harrass women or feel the urge too.

You're right though. I should just be a cuck and let everyone here in Sydney walk all over me. I guess that's what they do in Melbourne?


----------



## Yawnie

im asian but im really white skinned, can i call myself a white guy


----------



## Uber_JB

Yawnie said:


> im asian but im really white skinned, can i call myself a white guy


That's called a banana.


----------



## ScooterBoi

Rushmanyyz said:


> With your charming personality, I wonder why anyone would give you grief about your conversational skills?
> 
> If you're mad about the rise of #Metoo, realize that your post here is the kind of reason it needs to stick around.
> 
> If you're worried about us white guys and how the "feminists" treat us, start by actually being a decent guy. It'd go a long way for you and the rest of us.


This. Well said mate. 
MRA crybabies are pathetic.


----------



## PandaT

Yawnie said:


> waiting for a 1 star later because i cancelled when the guy was waiting in a no stopping zone with no parking except a bus zone near a police station


plus parking fine recording camera ...


----------



## Eastern Uber

Like most here, you get the fair share of painful riders. I do select quite a bit, and of course many of those riders order a select car, thinking that they are elite, and they own you and the car when they are often peasants trying to maintain some sort of image to themselves that they are special.

I have a dual lens dash cam, so all my driving AND all of the riders, the conversations, comments etc are recorded. If I get some entitled rider who complains later to Uber about my driving or the discussion, my manner etc, often because they didn't get their way, or had to pay a bit extra for a toll, or because I didn't want to answer their personal questions about my sexual preferences I simply send a link to the video I have on a file server for Uber to review. From the 4-5 complaints I have had so far, each of them has been promptly removed after the video was watched.

I know the video has been watched because the file server shows when it has been accessed, and I only supply the link to the Ubernaught.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU

Uber_JB said:


> Lack of conversation? If you say too much to a woman, you're a creep. If you say not enough you get a complaint.
> 
> What do self entitled feminist millenials want these days? Man, since doing this job I've worked out how bad the human race is and what direction we are actually going....
> 
> Temperature? Just tell me it's too cold or too hot for you. ????????? I will adjust. Or better still. Use your brain and put the window down. Are the general public not educated enough to think for themselves?


Free ride for the rider


----------



## BuckleUp

Uber_JB said:


> I had a vegan complain about the leather seats in my car. It's unethical.
> 
> Thank god I've only gotta do this Uber full-time shit for another two weeks.
> 
> Beat that one.


You should have pulled into maccas and order a quarter pounder trash the lettuce, just tell them beef and ketchup nothing else.


----------



## Ivan Cadorin

Eastern Uber said:


> Like most here, you get the fair share of painful riders. I do select quite a bit, and of course many of those riders order a select car, thinking that they are elite, and they own you and the car when they are often peasants trying to maintain some sort of image to themselves that they are special.
> 
> I have a dual lens dash cam, so all my driving AND all of the riders, the conversations, comments etc are recorded. If I get some entitled rider who complains later to Uber about my driving or the discussion, my manner etc, often because they didn't get their way, or had to pay a bit extra for a toll, or because I didn't want to answer their personal questions about my sexual preferences I simply send a link to the video I have on a file server for Uber to review. From the 4-5 complaints I have had so far, each of them has been promptly removed after the video was watched.
> 
> I know the video has been watched because the file server shows when it has been accessed, and I only supply the link to the Ubernaught.


I like the idear


----------



## sporadic

I’m in it for the money.

5 min trip $6 doesn’t matter if they were rude or polite, 1* for low profitability.

Waiting at areas where I’m not allowed to stop = thanks for cancellation fee.

40+ minute trip on good surge, I’ll talk if you want me to, keep quiet if you want me to, connect your phone to my Bluetooth radio if you want me to, bend over any way you want me to.

Respect the $ more than the rider.

There’s a reason why some people have low ratings... And if they don’t, but behave like crap, don’t show it to their face, just tack it onto their ratings. That way, you can avoid taking them in future, and let an ant do it for $6.


----------



## BuckleUp

sporadic said:


> Respect the $ more than the rider.


Finally, one of the very few who gets what it's all about. Good on ya!


----------



## sporadic

BuckleUp said:


> Finally, one of the very few who gets what it's all about. Good on ya!


Picked it up early on. In the old days, would routinely cancel 1.8x for 2.2x, and provide best customer service ever. Of course, also providing phone number for UberC runs.

Level of service provided is dependent on what pax is paying.

Unfortunately, some of the customer service-oriented ants (for base rates, especially the metallic element that you find in thermometers) on the Melb forum made me decide to make me stay away from it once and for all... lol.

Have already hung up my Craptiva and left the country, but from time to time I do come back and revisit ant actions for the fun of it.


----------



## Modicum

Yawnie said:


> waiting for a 1 star later because i cancelled when the guy was waiting in a no stopping zone with no parking except a bus zone near a police station


....they can't rate u if you haven't already picked them up and started the trip & good on u for cancelling on this clown - it's common bloody sense to just wait in a safe pickup area - I delight in canceling on the dumbos who are standing in a dangerous spot.


----------



## Big Unit

Uber_JB said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been doing goober in Sydney now for the past two months full-time until I start my new job at Qantas on the 22 of October and was wondering if any of you have come across these types of people? Or how often? I'm up to around 400 trips with a 4.9 rating so I've been doing pretty well other then the few self entitled passengers. I have good comments and always go out of my way to help people. Work the 5am-12pm lunch shift and then the 8pm-11pm shift. Depending how well my pay balance is....
> 
> * The ones that stand in the middle of an intersection at peak hour and expect you to pull over for them. Even though you can't stop or pull over any where and you have cops and rangers around you watching, rangers taking a photo of you stopping in a bus stop and sending you the fine. I dont risk a fine or loss of license on these ones and cancel. I feel bad but some people really don't think to stand in a side street or petrol station where it's safe to pull over.
> 
> * The people that sit in your backseat like a little princess and tell you how to drive, or say your going too fast even though you're doing 50km in a 60km zone. With the - turn right at a no right turn zone.
> 
> * I had a woman last night get in my car around 30 years old, I said hello, she ignored me and just sat in the back. As we all do we follow the navigator, waze in my case as I find it the best in the city and it updates constantly. She yelled at me, why did I turn when I should of gone that way? It was a 5 minute trip worth $6 to me so I left it and said Im open to your way if you show me? and just continued driving. Upon drop off she gets out, no thanks, slams the door and I realise later I have complaints about the communication could of been better and my car was uncomfortable. Wow. I drive a new Subaru, leather seats, all the extras, manual which I drive easy as I want to keep my license and keep people safe, never an accident in 20 years and want to keep it that way.... And as usual us drivers have to take it and have no counter come back to Uber about these types.
> 
> * People who complain that they are late when you have another passenger added on the pool option. Well why did you sign up to pool? It puzzles me......
> 
> * Taxi drivers seeing the Uber sign on your car who want to cut you off or don't let you merge into traffic. Great job on that legeslation! Us drivers attracting more unwanted attention from Taxi drivers.
> 
> Upon the past two months I've learnt where to be at certain times and funny enough I know what types of people are going to be where.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


you might be be more concerned if your new job is later outsourced by piecemeal


----------



## Jody Blunden

Yawnie said:


> im asian but im really white skinned, can i call myself a white guy :smiles:


Mate go to bunnings paint dept and find your reL colour. Im husky taupe.


----------



## No Prisoners

Day after strike picked up a lux requests on my way home. Gay dude gets in and immediately starts a flamingo whining rambling about being late the day before, because no drivers accepting requests. Had to wait 40 minutes for a driver. 
He asked if I was on strike and before I got a chance to answer he said "if you don't like why do you do it?" 
I pulled over, looked him straight in the eyes, and with my deep husky raunchy voice said "I just quit. Get the [email protected](k out my car. Think he dropped bunch of feathers flying out of the car. 
Best 1 star ever. No problem, still have 4.96.


----------



## bluetiger000

I play the professional-hole card on them and say " I am so sorry I took this route. Uber wants me to get you to your destination by following the quickest route but I can see that's not what you want and I'm sorry you feel that way. You can see the route I will be taking in your Uber App. If you don't like that route, just let me know". Slap them with a 1* when they hop out. Although I would give anyone a 1* for a 5 minute trip. Complete waste of my time.

Never be nasty to a pax, argue or try and be smart though. Pretend they're right, be nice and smile knowing in the back of your mind that you will give the 1* rating that will edge them closer to being kicked off the platform.

When you finish a ride with a bad pax, always look on the bright side. They will be gone very quickly and you've helped clean up the platform of cr*p people that don't appreciate the platform by giving 1* to those that deserve it

Always drive with a dashcam that records voice and the cabin. Save footage of any problematic trips cause you never know. It's best to have footage and a defense in Uber's Guilty until proven Innocent world. Mine records the driver seat and front pax seat very clearly. It's important you can prove what you are doing more than what the pax is doing (ie you are not drunk, you are driving safely, shows your hands on the wheel at all times etc). Just having a dashcam visible reduces a lot of bad behavior in pax I found. Make sure you get one.


----------



## Sleepo

bluetiger000 said:


> I play the professional-hole card on them and say " I am so sorry I took this route. Uber wants me to get you to your destination by following the quickest route but I can see that's not what you want and I'm sorry you feel that way. You can see the route I will be taking in your Uber App. If you don't like that route, just let me know". Slap them with a 1* when they hop out. Although I would give anyone a 1* for a 5 minute trip. Complete waste of my time.
> 
> Never be nasty to a pax, argue or try and be smart though. Pretend they're right, be nice and smile knowing in the back of your mind that you will give the 1* rating that will edge them closer to being kicked off the platform.
> 
> When you finish a ride with a bad pax, always look on the bright side. They will be gone very quickly and you've helped clean up the platform of cr*p people that don't appreciate the platform by giving 1* to those that deserve it
> 
> Always drive with a dashcam that records voice and the cabin. Save footage of any problematic trips cause you never know. It's best to have footage and a defense in Uber's Guilty until proven Innocent world. Mine records the driver seat and front pax seat very clearly. It's important you can prove what you are doing more than what the pax is doing (ie you are not drunk, you are driving safely, shows your hands on the wheel at all times etc). Just having a dashcam visible reduces a lot of bad behavior in pax I found. Make sure you get one.


Typical idiot giving one stars for short trips, that same passenger may use rideshare many times for many trips to far longer destinations, all you are doing is trying to reduce the customer base for all drivers by being stupid, short trips will continue to rise in number as more and more people give up owning their own vehicle, also its illegal in most cases to record voice or video inside vehicle.


----------



## Kyanar

bluetiger000 said:


> Always drive with a dashcam that records voice and the cabin. Save footage of any problematic trips cause you never know. It's best to have footage and a defense in Uber's Guilty until proven Innocent world. Mine records the driver seat and front pax seat very clearly. It's important you can prove what you are doing more than what the pax is doing (ie you are not drunk, you are driving safely, shows your hands on the wheel at all times etc). Just having a dashcam visible reduces a lot of bad behavior in pax I found. Make sure you get one.


Unless you're in Queensland, where it is illegal to use a dashcam that records either audio or video inside the vehicle. Queensland drivers must install a tamper-proof taxicam CCTV system if they wish to record inside the vehicle, and the footage can only be retrieved off it by the Queensland Police - you do not have access to it. It is also unlawful to retrieve it for any purpose other than a police incident - asking QPS to retrieve it to give it to Uber is an offence.


----------



## DA08

Sleepo said:


> Typical idiot giving one stars for short trips, that same passenger may use rideshare many times for many trips to far longer destinations, all you are doing is trying to reduce the customer base for all drivers by being stupid, short trips will continue to rise in number as more and more people give up owning their own vehicle, also its illegal in most cases to record voice or video inside vehicle.


Was going to say the same... Idiot at the wheel rating low for short trips...


----------



## R3drang3r

Uber_JB said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been doing goober in Sydney now for the past two months full-time until I start my new job at Qantas on the 22 of October and was wondering if any of you have come across these types of people? Or how often? I'm up to around 400 trips with a 4.9 rating so I've been doing pretty well other then the few self entitled passengers. I have good comments and always go out of my way to help people. Work the 5am-12pm lunch shift and then the 8pm-11pm shift. Depending how well my pay balance is....
> 
> * The ones that stand in the middle of an intersection at peak hour and expect you to pull over for them. Even though you can't stop or pull over any where and you have cops and rangers around you watching, rangers taking a photo of you stopping in a bus stop and sending you the fine. I dont risk a fine or loss of license on these ones and cancel. I feel bad but some people really don't think to stand in a side street or petrol station where it's safe to pull over.
> 
> * The people that sit in your backseat like a little princess and tell you how to drive, or say your going too fast even though you're doing 50km in a 60km zone. With the - turn right at a no right turn zone.
> 
> * I had a woman last night get in my car around 30 years old, I said hello, she ignored me and just sat in the back. As we all do we follow the navigator, waze in my case as I find it the best in the city and it updates constantly. She yelled at me, why did I turn when I should of gone that way? It was a 5 minute trip worth $6 to me so I left it and said Im open to your way if you show me? and just continued driving. Upon drop off she gets out, no thanks, slams the door and I realise later I have complaints about the communication could of been better and my car was uncomfortable. Wow. I drive a new Subaru, leather seats, all the extras, manual which I drive easy as I want to keep my license and keep people safe, never an accident in 20 years and want to keep it that way.... And as usual us drivers have to take it and have no counter come back to Uber about these types.
> 
> * People who complain that they are late when you have another passenger added on the pool option. Well why did you sign up to pool? It puzzles me......
> 
> * Taxi drivers seeing the Uber sign on your car who want to cut you off or don't let you merge into traffic. Great job on that legeslation! Us drivers attracting more unwanted attention from Taxi drivers.
> 
> Upon the past two months I've learnt where to be at certain times and funny enough I know what types of people are going to be where.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 Yeah I got a drivers report one day concerning a lack of conversation. The same rider also gave me a 1. Over 1,000 rides with a 4.93 rating. Obviously none of the other Riders had an issue with my lack of conversation. I'll tell you what really blows my mind though. I'm driving a brand new 2019 Chrysler 300 with leather interior. I always maintain the car keeping it totally immaculate. I always do the speed limit, don't speed up to try to get through yellow lights, and Obey all traffic laws. I pick up this Pax who gets to ride in the lap of luxury. Deliver them safely to their destination with no incident.Offer them the music of their choice. All this incredible comfort and service that cost them next to nothing and because they thought the conversation was inadequate they give me a 1.


----------



## Krusty

The only time I talk to my passengers is when I tell them to get ****ed


----------



## RoboRider

R3drang3r said:


> Yeah I got a drivers report one day concerning a lack of conversation. The same rider also gave me a 1. Over 1,000 rides with a 4.93 rating. Obviously none of the other Riders had an issue with my lack of conversation. I'll tell you what really blows my mind though. I'm driving a brand new 2019 Chrysler 300 with leather interior. I always maintain the car keeping it totally immaculate. I always do the speed limit, don't speed up to try to get through yellow lights, and Obey all traffic laws. I pick up this Pax who gets to ride in the lap of luxury. Deliver them safely to their destination with no incident.Offer them the music of their choice. All this incredible comfort and service that cost them next to nothing and because they thought the conversation was inadequate they give me a 1.


What blows my mind is that you are driving a brand new Chrysler 300 with leather interior for Uber


----------



## DA08

RoboRider said:


> What blows my mind is that you are driving a brand new Chrysler 300 with leather interior for Uber


I was thinking same thing... Some drivers stupidity has no limits...


----------



## Krusty

RoboRider said:


> What blows my mind is that you are driving a brand new Chrysler 300 with leather interior for Uber


Yep, anything more than a Datsun 180B is overkill for these ungrateful bastards.


----------



## DA08

Krusty said:


> Yep, anything more than a Datsun 180B is overkill for these ungrateful bastards.


????????


----------



## R3drang3r

RoboRider said:


> What blows my mind is that you are driving a brand new Chrysler 300 with leather interior for Uber


 yeah it blows my mind too.

I originally got into it with the intention of driving a black car. Unfortunately they were not accepting any more vehicles for black car. so I figured I'd give select rides a try. I'd starve to death if I had to depend on select rides. Now they have comfort rides, we'll see how that works out



DA08 said:


> I was thinking same thing... Some drivers stupidity has no limits...


 stupidity has nothing to do with it.

Very simply I'm retired. Ubering for me is an excuse to get out of the house. I love driving and have always had a love for driving. I figured if I'm going to do it I want to be comfortable. I don't care about the passengers. I do it for me.


----------



## DA08

I 


R3drang3r said:


> yeah it blows my mind too.
> 
> I originally got into it with the intention of driving a black car. Unfortunately they were not accepting any more vehicles for black car. so I figured I'd give select rides a try. I'd starve to death if I had to depend on select rides. Now they have comfort rides, we'll see how that works out
> 
> 
> stupidity has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Very simply I'm retired. Ubering for me is an excuse to get out of the house. I love driving and have always had a love for driving. I figured if I'm going to do it I want to be comfortable. I don't care about the passengers. I do it for me.


I agree... My confort comes first... But wouldn't do uber with a c300..


----------



## R3drang3r

DA08 said:


> I
> 
> I agree... My confort comes first... But wouldn't do uber with a c300..


 That's why I drive what I drive and you drive would you drive.


----------



## LongyX

Yawnie said:


> waiting for a 1 star later because i cancelled when the guy was waiting in a no stopping zone with no parking except a bus zone near a police station


It is crazy that a pax can rate you if you must cancel on them, given that the trip didn't take place.

Ie. if the pax wasn't where the pick-up was, and no response when you try to call.


----------



## DA08

LongyX said:


> It is crazy that a pax can rate you if you must cancel on them, given that the trip didn't take place.
> 
> Ie. if the pax wasn't where the pick-up was, and no response when you try to call.


Its a myth i never got 1 star for cancelled trips


----------



## Jack Malarkey

LongyX said:


> It is crazy that a pax can rate you if you must cancel on them, given that the trip didn't take place.
> 
> Ie. if the pax wasn't where the pick-up was, and no response when you try to call.


Neither the rider nor the driver can rate a cancelled trip.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

LongyX said:


> It is crazy that a pax can rate you if you must cancel on them, given that the trip didn't take place.


Yes, that would be crazy. In fact, that is probably why it doesn't happen.

.


----------



## Declineathon

Uber_JB said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been doing goober in Sydney now for the past two months full-time until I start my new job at Qantas on the 22 of October and was wondering if any of you have come across these types of people? Or how often? I'm up to around 400 trips with a 4.9 rating so I've been doing pretty well other then the few self entitled passengers. I have good comments and always go out of my way to help people. Work the 5am-12pm lunch shift and then the 8pm-11pm shift. Depending how well my pay balance is....
> 
> * The ones that stand in the middle of an intersection at peak hour and expect you to pull over for them. Even though you can't stop or pull over any where and you have cops and rangers around you watching, rangers taking a photo of you stopping in a bus stop and sending you the fine. I dont risk a fine or loss of license on these ones and cancel. I feel bad but some people really don't think to stand in a side street or petrol station where it's safe to pull over.
> 
> * The people that sit in your backseat like a little princess and tell you how to drive, or say your going too fast even though you're doing 50km in a 60km zone. With the - turn right at a no right turn zone.
> 
> * I had a woman last night get in my car around 30 years old, I said hello, she ignored me and just sat in the back. As we all do we follow the navigator, waze in my case as I find it the best in the city and it updates constantly. She yelled at me, why did I turn when I should of gone that way? It was a 5 minute trip worth $6 to me so I left it and said Im open to your way if you show me? and just continued driving. Upon drop off she gets out, no thanks, slams the door and I realise later I have complaints about the communication could of been better and my car was uncomfortable. Wow. I drive a new Subaru, leather seats, all the extras, manual which I drive easy as I want to keep my license and keep people safe, never an accident in 20 years and want to keep it that way.... And as usual us drivers have to take it and have no counter come back to Uber about these types.
> 
> * People who complain that they are late when you have another passenger added on the pool option. Well why did you sign up to pool? It puzzles me......
> 
> * Taxi drivers seeing the Uber sign on your car who want to cut you off or don't let you merge into traffic. Great job on that legeslation! Us drivers attracting more unwanted attention from Taxi drivers.
> 
> Upon the past two months I've learnt where to be at certain times and funny enough I know what types of people are going to be where.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


2 things. Mate

1. Upon approach hit the door lock button and maybe roll down the passengers window a bit...point wiff your finger where your gonna park.

2. Dont swipe confirm until happy passenger is seated. Any attitude at all and you say these magic words, please get out.

Cancelled pax that dont get charged dont typically complain.


----------



## Krusty

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yes, that would be crazy. In fact, that is probably why it doesn't happen.
> 
> .


Indeed, all our ratings would be well and truly down the s bend if the entitled ones could rate cancelled trips.


----------

